# Just Joined Your Family



## Skrew1335 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was so stoked to picker up and today was the day I waited a week and it could'nt have gone any slower. Went this morning to pick up my new 23 KRS and I must say shes a real bueaty.. I just love it, tows like a dream alot better than I had expected. Now we just have to wait for the snow to clear out of our part and we'll break her in rite.. Thanks for all the wonderful topics out there on the site You all dont know how much of a help it was to just use you folks for research purposes.. 
Thanks all!!! Jason and wife


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jason,

Congrats on your new Outback!

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& CONGRATULATIONS!!!

*
Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

Congrats on your new trailer








Welcome to Outbackers.com








Chime in often.

Thor


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Jason Y








Welcome the the Outbackers site and Congrats on the new tt.









You'll have to let us know what part of the snowy country you are from.

Several rallys coming up this year, hope one will fit your schedule.

Brian


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME to the best site in cyberspace!!!!

Glad you found us.

btw, YOU are now one of US so pull a chair around the campfire and make yourself comfortable!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!






















You'll find lots of useful info and friendly people here!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!









Enjoy breaking in the 23.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jason


















AND Congrats on your new Roo!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Jason to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23KRS
Enjoy all the fun you will have with it

Don


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

A great big Welcome


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome....Welcome.

Glad you found us. Congrats on the new Outback, I'm sure you're going to love it.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Piecemakers said:


> Jason Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...










X 2 on what Brian said, and *Welcome to Outbackers*

Ed


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

WELCOME ABOARD


----------

